# Multi-App subscription $$?



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Currently there’s an app for restaurants called Chowly, it combines all the food delivery orders from the gig companies that they are hooked up with and streamlines the ordering process.
But Chowly isn’t free, the restaurants have to pay for this service. 

My question is, if there was an fee based app that combined all the food delivery apps for drivers, would you be willing to pay for this service?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

probably easier to manage myself. but I guess yiur talking about an app like Mystro but for delivery


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

No I wouldn't pay, just like I never paid for Mystro. When you are new multi tapping may seem overwhelming but after experience you can easily multi app yourself for free and get the same results. Just what is needed, yet another middle man in the food delivery chain!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DJJoeyZ said:


> My question is, if there was an fee based app that combined all the food delivery apps for drivers, would you be willing to pay for this service?


Not with all the rate decreases. We already have enough expenses.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The key 🔑 to multiapp is knowing your area.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes I will pay..


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I’d pay only if I was allowed to customize it so I wouldn’t get pings that don’t meet my acceptance criteria.
Edit: I never heard of Mystro until this thread, hopefully something like that comes along for us delivery drivers soon.


----------

